# Category Patch Cable (Cat5 vs Cat5e vs Cat 6). Is one better then another?



## EastCoasthandle (Nov 25, 2009)

As the title suggest between patch cat 5/5e/6 is one really better then the other for internet use? 
I believe that Cat6 patch cable allows 1000BASE-TX while the others may not offer that as standard.


----------



## CrackerJack (Nov 25, 2009)

For internet use? I wouldn't think there would be. For my home networking, maybe. But CAT6 is made mostly for 1000Base, which is more a Corp or very large network system. CAT6 cables can handle alot better at long distance than a 5. I think around 100ft.

http://discountcablesusa.com/ethernet-cables100.html


----------



## EastCoasthandle (Nov 25, 2009)

Yeah, just for internet access.


----------



## CrackerJack (Nov 25, 2009)

I wouldn't then. I have 1 CAT6 cable, which goes to the other side of my house. But to do it from PC to router/modem...... Naw wouldn't waste the time and money


----------



## EastCoasthandle (Nov 25, 2009)

Cat 5 patch cable should be more then enough for internet use.


----------



## Steevo (Nov 25, 2009)

All the 5e cables that were installed in this building years ago operate at 1000Tbase, aka 500Mhz.


Noise, signal degradation, and crosstalk are the only limiting factors.


----------



## EastCoasthandle (Nov 26, 2009)

Yeah but that was years ago when they were heavily promoting the MHz aspect of the cable.  Most of the ones on newegg are 10/100 based. But is that really practical for internet use?


----------



## troyrae360 (Nov 26, 2009)

Cat6 can use up to 10GBASE-T, i dont think if cat5e can. 
But the answer to your question is no, it wouldnt effect your internet in normal use(eg using it to plug your computer into your router)


----------



## EastCoasthandle (Nov 26, 2009)

So basically, whatever is cheaper...


----------



## troyrae360 (Nov 26, 2009)

yup, unless you live in a place where emi or esd is gonna be a problem


----------



## troyrae360 (Nov 26, 2009)

But if you were looking to wire up a house, youd be better off doing it with cat6.


----------



## EastCoasthandle (Nov 26, 2009)

gotcha.  It appear that cat 6 (or is that Cat 6a) maybe replacing Cat 5e? Oh well...


----------



## mrw1986 (Nov 26, 2009)

I would use Cat6....wired my whole house in it, gigabit everything. Bought mine from www.monoprice.com. Phenomenal products and service!


----------



## EastCoasthandle (Nov 26, 2009)

mrw1986 said:


> I would use Cat6....wired my whole house in it, gigabit everything. Bought mine from www.monoprice.com. Phenomenal products and service!



I nearly forgot about monoprice.  They've been around for a while now!


----------



## Munki (Nov 26, 2009)

As long as there is talk about distance for Cat5e, as some of you know I work for a school system, and every single run throughout schools are Cat5e. We have 1 MDF per School and several IDF's. The MDF servers the IDF's and the IDF's serve that halls computers. With that being said, you can imagine the length of some of those hallways. To say the least, they aren't lagging. 


Oh and if anyone was wondering we have fiber into the MDF and from the MDF to the IDF's


----------



## wiak (Nov 26, 2009)

get Cat6, why? meybe not now, but in 5 years thank me


----------



## MohawkAngel (Dec 12, 2009)

I just got a Cat6 50 feet wire for my internet. Ok its useless since my isp provide me 10mbps but at least ill have the newest technology for years and since its ROHS im happy to have it.


----------



## FordGT90Concept (Dec 12, 2009)

CAT6 is the best.  It is the only cable certified for 1 gigabit network performance.

CAT6 isn't much more expensive than CAT5e so in my opinion, there's no reason not to get it.


----------



## westom (Dec 13, 2009)

EastCoasthandle said:


> As the title suggest between patch cat 5/5e/6 is one really better then the other for internet use?
> I believe that Cat6 patch cable allows 1000BASE-TX while the others may not offer that as standard.



  What good is a 1 gigabit wire when your data is transferring at tens of megabits in bursts that never exceed 100 megabits?  Nothing.  Either cable is above or below what is required.  Sufficient or insufficient.  Advantages of a 1 gigabit cable do nothing for your data.  Both Cat 5 and Cat 6 cables would suffer equally from adverse conditions such as noise.

  What are your future data transfer requirements?  Only that would justify Cat 6 wire.


----------



## MohawkAngel (Dec 14, 2009)

westom said:


> What good is a 1 gigabit wire when your data is transferring at tens of megabits in bursts that never exceed 100 megabits?  Nothing.  Either cable is above or below what is required.  Sufficient or insufficient.  Advantages of a 1 gigabit cable do nothing for your data.  Both Cat 5 and Cat 6 cables would suffer equally from adverse conditions such as noise.
> 
> What are your future data transfer requirements?  Only that would justify Cat 6 wire.



Youre right Westom. Same thing with HDMI Cables. 1080I or 1080P if it dont pass in one then choose the other but better already buy the 1080P since you know it take both range of signals and its newertechnology. It pass or not but you know thta it will if you buy the best right at the beginning. Ok for now you wont need the best cable but you never know in the future. Same as TV...the guys an have low budget hdtv at 720 or 1080I  then later will get a 1080P hdtv...better go with the best cable for almost the same price !


----------

